# Suche Simple webanwendung für Upload



## x2K (5. März 2009)

*Suche Simple webanwendung für Upload*

Hi 
Ich will auf meinem Lokalen Server eine weboberfläche bereit stellen über die man nach einem login  Dokumente (word excel powerpoint etc.) hochladen kann. Es braucht nichts aufwendiges zu sein  nur funktionell 
als basis läuft bei mir Jomla als CMS damit funktioniert das aber nicht so wie geplant. die Daten sollen in einem Ordner auf dem server landen  und nicht in der sql datenbank 

zur verfügung steht mit ein apache webserver und eine SQL (postgresql)
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen??


----------



## feivel (6. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Simple webanwendung für Upload*

du könntest auch den kleinen hfs mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Chron-O-John (6. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Simple webanwendung für Upload*

Hmm.. du könntest da mit PHP was kleines Programmieren. Wennst ein bisschen Programmieren kannst ist das nicht schwer.


----------



## x2K (6. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Simple webanwendung für Upload*

ich hab leider keine ahnung von php prgrammierung  deswegen hab ich ja das CMS  benutzt 
inzwischen habe ich auch ein modul zum upload gefunden  simpel upload heißt es   leider kann ich keine dateien über 2mb  hochladen  php.ini  hab ich auf 128mb  eingestellt  trozdem funktioniert es nicht richtig


----------



## Chrissyx (7. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Simple webanwendung für Upload*



x2K schrieb:


> php.ini hab ich auf 128mb eingestellt trozdem funktioniert es nicht richtig


 
Welchen Eintrag in der php.ini?


----------



## x2K (8. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Simple webanwendung für Upload*



Chrissyx schrieb:


> Welchen Eintrag in der php.ini?


  den eintrag MAX_UPLOAD_SIZE meinte ich


----------



## Snade (8. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Simple webanwendung für Upload*

google lässt grüßen

php upload


----------



## k-b (8. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Simple webanwendung für Upload*



x2K schrieb:


> ich hab leider keine ahnung von php prgrammierung  deswegen hab ich ja das CMS  benutzt
> inzwischen habe ich auch ein modul zum upload gefunden  simpel upload heißt es   leider kann ich keine dateien über 2mb  hochladen  php.ini  hab ich auf 128mb  eingestellt  trozdem funktioniert es nicht richtig


Vielleicht musst du das Modul selbst auch noch einstellen


----------



## x2K (8. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Simple webanwendung für Upload*

in der beschreibung von dem modul steht dass ich die configuration  über die PHP.ini mache


> google lässt grüßen


wenn ich da eine antwort gefunden hätte würde ich wohl kaum  nachfragen oder??
 genau die selbe antwort findet man in vielen foren wenn man  sich informationen ergoogeln will...... denk mal drüber nach


----------



## k-b (8. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Simple webanwendung für Upload*

Hast du nach der Umstellung auc mal den Apache neugestartet?
Habe hier gerade keinen zur Hand, aber schau mal in der php.ini was noch so mit SIZE gibt. Es gibt afaik auch noch eine andere Begrenzung die irgendwas mit POST zu tun hat.. 

Evtl. auch mal nach "2m" suchen in der Datei. Das ist ja deine momentane Begrenzung, also solltest die ändern


----------



## x2K (8. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Simple webanwendung für Upload*

also einen neustart mache ich  grundsätzlich nach jeder änderung    sollte ich noch dazu sagen 
ich werde morgen mal nachsehen  welche parameter  ich noch so ausgrabe 
ichmeld mich wenn ich was finde


----------



## Falcon (10. März 2009)

*AW: Suche Simple webanwendung für Upload*

Für Joomla gibt es "Remository": http://www.remository.com/

Musst halt nur die Speicherart auf Directory umstellen, per Default wird das in der SQL Datenbank gespeichert.


----------

